# Sticky  Dewinterizing



## mswalt

Had my trailer winterized for the first time last winter so I'm relatively new at getting ready for the camping season.

Question......when I take it out of storage for the first trip of the year, is there anything special I need to do to dewinterize it? Or do I just hook up at the campsite, fill it with water and run clean water through everything before we settle down for the weekend?

Any advice is appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

Mark


----------



## CamperAndy

It all depends on how it was winterized. I will assume the worst and you can adjust based on what was done.

1 - Open all bottom drains.
2 - Connect hose to fresh water tank, fill and drain at least twice, replace tank bottom drain cap.
3 - Check water pump, to make sure any winterizing kit valve is set to normal operation.
4 - Connect water hose to shore water connection and flush through low point drain till it runs clear. Replace low point drain caps.
5 - Flush water through all faucets and shower until the water runs clear.
6 - make sure the water heater drain plug is removed, Restore water heater winterizing valve to normal operation and flush for a minute.
7 - Turn off water and re install drain plug.
8 - Add about 1 cup of bleach to the water tank connection and then fill the tank.
9 - Use the water pump to move water from the tank into the plumbing till you smell chlorine at each outlet.
10 - Let stand 30 minutes then drain every thing.
11 - Repeat steps 2, 4 and 5 until the water runs clear without chlorine odour.

That should just about do it and you should be good to go, it should take about 1.5 hours start to finish.


----------



## Lmbevard

CamperAndy said:


> It all depends on how it was winterized. I will assume the worst and you can adjust based on what was done.
> 
> 1 - Open all bottom drains.
> 2 - Connect hose to fresh water tank, fill and drain at least twice, replace tank bottom drain cap.
> 3 - Check water pump, to make sure any winterizing kit valve is set to normal operation.
> 4 - Connect water hose to shore water connection and flush through low point drain till it runs clear. Replace low point drain caps.
> 5 - Flush water through all faucets and shower until the water runs clear.
> 6 - make sure the water heater drain plug is removed, Restore water heater winterizing valve to normal operation and flush for a minute.
> 7 - Turn off water and re install drain plug.
> 8 - Add about 1 cup of bleach to the water tank connection and then fill the tank.
> 9 - Use the water pump to move water from the tank into the plumbing till you smell chlorine at each outlet.
> 10 - Let stand 30 minutes then drain every thing.
> 11 - Repeat steps 2, 4 and 5 until the water runs clear without chlorine odour.
> 
> That should just about do it and you should be good to go, it should take about 1.5 hours start to finish.


I do about the same thing but assuming that there is no antifreeze in the fresh water tank can just make sure the drain plugs are in place for the tank and the low drain points, fill it with water with a cup of bleach added to it and then run water thru all of the faucets (hot and cold) until runs clear with a strong Cl2 smell. I then open the low point lines and drain out all the pink stuff and them reopen all of the faucets until runs clear again. I usually sanitize the hot water heater (6., 7, 9) and let everything set at least 1 hour or overnight if you can. then drain everything, including hot water tank, flush tank out and refill and run water until smell diminish. If you don't mind some chlorine taste and smell drain and refill and use. Only thing to remember is it's important to sanitize. As long as you have used the pink stuff to winterize, it will not kill you if there is some left. I don't taste that great but it's the stuff that dogs and cats can drink with out harm.


----------



## gzaleski

Don't forget to check the tire pressure and re-torque your lug nuts.


----------



## CamperAndy

gzaleski said:


> Don't forget to check the tire pressure and re-torque your lug nuts.


If want to include that, then the list can go on with clean and inspect the roof, then re caulk it as required.

There are a dozen more spring activities. Who can name some more?


----------



## Bob in Virginia

And making all of the mods that I've read about and thought of doing over the LONG winter. I can't wait!


----------



## chuck&gail

Here is my list, not in order perhaps, have fun.

1.	Check/clean demand pump filter screen 
2.	Check/clean air conditioner filter
3.	Clean fridge drain hose tiny screen end wedged into outside fridge panel vent.
4.	Un-bypass HWH (handle horizontal), connect TT to house water.
5.	Remove HWH anode rod (1 1/16"), flush HWH, install anode rod.
6.	Completely Fill, then Drain, then Fill to 1/3 light on, the fresh water tank.
7.	Flush all water lines, hot and cold.
8.	Verify demand pump works.
9.	Check tire tread depth and pressures, put to ?? psi, remember to check spare.
10.	Check lug nut (13/16) torque is 115 ft #
11.	Check battery water. 
12.	Turn on both Propane tanks.
13.	Beat on and shake ALL fire extinguishers.
14.	Install Propane alarm battery and Smoke detector battery.
15.	Verify the following work on propane; stove, water heater, furnace, and refrigerator.
16.	Torque Equalizer drawbar bolts (15/16") to 46 ft# with bars in loosest position.
17.	Verify Intercoms and flashlight have batteries.
18.	Empty waste tanks into house toilet.
19.	Put peanut oil (valve lube) in toilet, and 1 cup in each waste tank. 
20.	Add 1 gallon water in black, and say a quart in sink drain.
21.	Lube stabilizer jacks with chain lube.
22.	Be sure battery cutoff switch is turned on.

Check Ford Tires are R39, F39 psi, spare 44 psi
Check Outback Tires are 45 psi, spare 65 psi (Assumed at GVWR)
Check lug nut (13/16") torque is 115 ft # (Outback), 150 ft # (Ford)

Things Worth Consideration

23.	Sanitize fresh water tank. ¾ cup per gallon?
24.	Check roof for leaks
25.	Clean A/C fins on roof.
26.	Grease Wheel bearings and check brake linings (1/16" minimum thickness).
27.	Wax Trailer.


----------



## rdvholtwood

Since its that time of the year and for some the first time - I pinned this topic for easy reference.


----------



## Up State NY Camper

Got her home today. Can't wait to start de-winterizing.


----------

